# JBoss, jsp und Parameter



## erazor2106 (9. Nov 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich versuche mich gerade mal mit dem Thema JBoss. Ich habe dazu einen JBoss laufen mit einer kleinen App die ich im Browser wie folgt aufrufe:

http://[Server]:8080/web/eigenesProjekt/Client.jsp

Wie kann ich es bewerkstelligen bei diesem Aufruf Parameter zu übergeben? z.b. so:
[Server]:8080/web/eigenesProjekt/Client.jsp?param=xyz

Und wie kann ich diese dann abfangen und verarbeiten?


Vielen Dank schon mal udn viele Grüße erazor


----------



## JimPanse (9. Nov 2011)

Hi,

Servlet Tutorial: Handling Form Data

Abschnitt: 3.2 Front End to ShowParameters

Grüße


----------



## erazor2106 (15. Nov 2011)

Vielen Dank für den Link


----------

